# Motor mechanic Business



## mans4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi , 

I am interested to start a Auto repair business in Victoria , but i am not sure regarding education and license , i have plenty experience in overseas on this field but i dont have degree, is certificate or license mandatory for this business or not?I couldn't find any information on the internet .

Regards


----------



## travellor (May 3, 2014)

YES..it used to be apprentice based but i think employers look towards kids who have done and passed the course at TAFE or other Accredited School.

BTW...the trade is not as lucrative as it once was as cars no longer need a specialised mechanic to fix...Its all there on a computer chip and i heard that soon, car manufacturers will not make the newer chips available or then at a huge cost.

The small business mechanic will slowly go out of business, like so many other trades. Remember there is hardly any profit in selling a new or used car....The profit comes from the financing and service part....


----------

